# cutting board



## Mizer (Jun 10, 2012)

Cutting board built with some wood from Wood Barter. Thanks JMC and gvwp!

[attachment=6643]
[attachment=6642]


----------



## Brink (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pattern, well done.


----------



## CodyS (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice work 

What wood did you use?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2012)

VERY VERY NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Mizer (Jun 10, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Very nice work
> 
> What wood did you use?


Walnut, paduk, maple, spalted maple, birch, sassafras, wenge. It is hard to see the red of the paduk in the pic but people seem to like it. Me, I can hardly see it at all, red green color blind.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 10, 2012)

Thats awesome ! Did you use end grain or long grain on the top side?
Scott


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, that's just beautiful. You've done a fantastic job on this one. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 10, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats awesome ! Did you use end grain or long grain on the top side?
> Scott


That is end grain, I usually only use edge grain on small boards. 

This is a board that closely resembles a board that I sold at one of my last shows. I threw a outrageous price on it because my wife wanted it for herself and said that if I did not get said price I was to bring it back home. About two hours into the show this guy comes walking through and spies it and beelines over to my booth and asks how much, almost embarrassed I tell him, with out a second thought he asks If I take credit cards. 60 seconds later he was walking away with it.  I thought I would build a few more like it and see how good they do, I doubt I will as good as a price as that one did but you never know.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic work and fabulous mix of color.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2012)

That's fantastic! I love the colors and the pattern you created... I wouldn't be surprised if you get the same price or better for the next ones.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful board. What are the dimensions of the board and how thick did you make it?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 2, 2012)

Great board! I have had good luck selling end-grain cutting boards at the shows, With work like that, I'm sure you will too!


----------



## Mizer (Nov 2, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Beautiful board. What are the dimensions of the board and how thick did you make it?


That one is around 20"X14"wX1 3/4


----------



## Mizer (Nov 2, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Great board! I have had good luck selling end-grain cutting boards at the shows, With work like that, I'm sure you will too!


I hope so, I am doing a big show next week here in Nashville.


----------



## kfuknives (Nov 6, 2012)

Greqt stuff Mizer! Im going to make my mom a chefs knife for Christmas and one of those would look great with it. Do you sell them?


----------



## Mizer (Nov 6, 2012)

kfuknives said:


> Greqt stuff Mizer! Im going to make my mom a chefs knife for Christmas and one of those would look great with it. Do you sell them?


No, I only trade for knives.


----------



## kfuknives (Nov 6, 2012)

Mizer said:


> kfuknives said:
> 
> 
> > Greqt stuff Mizer! Im going to make my mom a chefs knife for Christmas and one of those would look great with it. Do you sell them?
> ...



I know someone that can help you with that! Shoot me a pm if you get a chance or Ill send you one when I get off work


----------

